#      ?

## 78

5 -  7.3 -  10    )
     ,  ,

----------


## Evotor

! ,  ,     ,       ,             -,     :Smilie:

----------


## 78

> ! ,  ,     ,       ,             -,


1.     5  7 ?
2.         ?
3.    3,            ?
4.          ,             ?
5.     11  + 1     5,     
6.      ?       ?
7.     ,       ?
8.        ? 
9.    ,     ?
10.      )
11.         ,     ?

----------


## Evotor

1.   
2.     ,  ,   
3. 
4.        :Smilie:  
5. ,  5  :Smilie: 
6.    (     ),       ,   ,    ,   
7.         :Smilie:         ,    
8.   ,    .             ,     
9. . 6
10. , !     ,   :Smilie: 
11.           ,

----------


## 78

1.
1          ,             ?



                   ?

2
          ,    

   ?            3 ,       ?     ?          ?

3         3  ?

----------


## 1

>>>11.           ,    

   ?
  - 
  5.

   .
 5        .
     .

  -  ,     ?
   ?

----------


## 1

>>>>                   ?

   .
    .
          .

----------


## 1

*Evotor*,    .
,   ,     .
  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Evotor

> >>>11.           ,    
> 
>    ?
>   - 
>   5.
> 
>    .
>  5        .
>      .
> ...


    ,     .
 ,     (  ),         .

   /      ,       , ,      QR-.

----------


## Evotor

> *Evotor*,    .
> ,   ,     .
>   ?


,        :Smilie:

----------


## Evotor

> 1.
> 1          ,             ?
> 
> 
> 
>                    ?
> 
> 2
>           ,    
> ...


1.       ( ),     .       ,      
2.    /c    ,  ,        QR- (,   )
3.       ,  . ,  ,

----------

,         (  )

----------


## 78

> 1.       ( ),     .       ,      
> 2.    /c    ,  ,        QR- (,   )
> 3.       ,  . ,  ,


1   ,      ,       ,     ? 
2.    /c    1  2018    ?   QR-

----------

> ,         (  )


     ?

----------

> ?


   -    ,
  -  +

----------


## 78

> -    ,
>   -  +


 11    15 + 1   ? 
 11         .
1           1   ,     1500       ,  ,      ...

          -   ?
 11 + 1   ?

----------


## Lomik

7.          ,       ,               -?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?


     15 +      ,   MSPOS-K.
  .    ,     .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ...


  ?
 ,  - .

----------


## 78

MSPOS-K    ,    ,  ,              ,     1   1500  ,    , , ,     

   5           ,

----------


## Evotor

> 1   ,      ,       ,     ?


       ,        ,

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> MSPOS-K    ,    ,  ,              ,     1   1500  ,    , , ,     
> 
>    5           ,


 ,       MSPOS    "".
- ?      ,  ...
- ?  )
- ?  ,   .
-  ?   MSPOS         , .
     ,    .
-  ?  MSPOS   .    . -    .   ,   .
-   ? .      .     .
-   ,    .     ,     "".

----------


## 78

> ,        ,


        ?    ?              , ,  ...

----------


## 78

MSPOS      ,   ,   1      ,     ,   11  1     ,           ,      11   1

----------


## Evotor

> 7.          ,       ,               -?


    ,

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> MSPOS      ,   ,   1      ,     ,   11  1     ,           ,      11   1


    .
   ,    ,         ,    1    " "?)

----------


## 78

> .
>    ,    ,         ,    1    " "?)


     5 ,   ,  1      ,   1   1 8.3       ,  ,     ,      ,       ,  1           ,    500   1500,       ,    ,  ,     ,     ,         ,       ,       ?

----------

> 5 -  7.3 -  10    )
>      ,  ,


    2-    
1.    ,:
------    ,
------         
------      
------      
------ , . .  
 ,    

2.     ,      ,  .    .   ,     .(   )

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 5 ,   ,  1      ,   1   1 8.3       ,  ,     ,      ,       ,  1           ,    500   1500,       ,    ,  ,     ,     ,         ,       ,       ?


  ,     ?   ?    .
 , ,    .   ,    ..
      " ",     . ,   .
           ,   )

----------


## 78

> ,     ?   ?    .
>  , ,    .   ,    ..
>       " ",     . ,   .
>            ,   )


       1500   , 1  ,    ,        ,         1  ,     ,  11   15 ?

     )

----------

> 7.          ,       ,               -?


          -   ,

----------

> -   ,


 185 ,

----------

> 185 ,

----------


## 1

,        :Smilie: 

, ,        .
               7         .
      6- , . ,   ...    .

----------

> ,       
> 
> , ,        .
>                7         .
>       6- , . ,   ...    .


     ??

----------


## 33

> ??


     40 000 +        +    12 000,  ?       + 25 000

----------

> 40 000 +        +    12 000,  ?       + 25 000


    ,

----------


## 33

> ,


     ?     ?         ,     ,       3000

----------

> ?     ?         ,     ,       3000


         .      . 
           .

----------


## 33

> .      . 
>            .


        1   ?

    ,       ,        ,         ,      50 ,    ?     1000 + 500

----------

> ,       ,        ,         ,      50 ,    ?


    .   (  )    ,   - .

----------


## Lomik

> ,


     ?    .     ,      ,       ,     -   .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 1500   , 1  ,    ,        ,         1  ,     ,  11   15 ?
> 
>      )


   ! !
  -    )  1999   ,        .
 ...
      ,    15,       ...,    , 11.

----------

> ,    15,       ...,    , 11.


   ??   ?      .      :   .

----------


## 33

> ??   ?      .      :   .

----------

> 


 /  ?

----------


## 78

> ! !
>   -    )  1999   ,        .
>  ...
>       ,    15,       ...,    , 11.


11         ,  1      ,           ?

----------

> 11         ,  1      ,           ?


  .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 11         ,  1      ,           ?


-,        .       10.
-       . 
  ,       .

----------


## .

*BIFIT KASSA*,         .       ,  .

----------

10000  ?      ?       ?     ?         )

----------

> *BIFIT KASSA*,         .       ,  .


          ,       ,        ?  2

----------


## .

**,        -    .  ,        ,         :Wink:

----------

> **,        -    .  ,        ,


  .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 10000  ?      ?       ?     ?         )


   :
-      
-       , , .
-       (   1)  .csv
-    ?   , ,    .   ,       . 
   )

----------

> :
> 
> -       (   1)  .csv


   ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> **,        -    .  ,        ,


  ,     .        .
       ,      .
  ,  ,          .
   .

----------

> ,  ,          .
>    .

----------

10 ,     ,     ,     ,    ,  40000     ,

----------

?

----------


## .

**,     ,   .        ,     .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?


    1,    : , , , , ,    -,     Offline-.     . 1      ,     .       ,        .   ,   .       ,     ,      1,        .  ,   ,       .   ,   .      .       ,    ,   -    .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?


   .          ( ).
      1.

----------

2021    10  ,     10000  ?

----------

> 2021    10  ,     10000  ?


  .   .

----------

?    2245  10 ,  10000 ,     ,    2245              10000  ,        3 ,      ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?    2245  10 ,  10000 ,     ,    2245              10000  ,        3 ,      ?


1.   10 ,      
2.         , "   ....  ...  ..."      , .. . 

,         .      .1

----------

,        ,     ,

----------

, 2500  ,       ,  5    ,        ,      ,             ?  ,

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,        ,     ,


 ,    .    .    -  ,    .   : " ,       ",      ,    .

----------

,     ,   ,      ,

----------

> ,    .


       "      "   ?? 
 BIFIT KASSA   ?

----------


## 1

>>>     ??

   ? 0 ,      .
   , .

 - ,  .
  . 

    .
        ..   .
      .    .
   ,       30    , .
 ..    

   ,        .

----------


## 1

> 40 000 +        +    12 000,  ?       + 25 000


 40000  ?

----------


## 1

22   .
  36.

 - 3000  .

    ,   -     .
  .

----------

> .
>    ,       30    , .


   +   ,    ,         ?

----------


## 1

.  ,    .
     .
    ,

----------


## 1

> +   ,    ,         ?


   .          (  -  ?)     ? 
      ?

    ,       ,      .
    ,   ?

----------

> ,       ,      .
>     ,   ?


 ,         ,   .      .

----------


## 1

.
     .
   , 5       .
  ,   . 

      .    .       .
   ?

----------

> ,       ,      .


        1 ,    ,         ,   .

----------


## 1

> ,         ,   .      .


       5       .
    .
           ,       5 ?

----------


## 1

> 1 ,    ,         ,   .


  1  .  .
  -   .
   (  -     :Smilie: )  ,  .
    .   .     ,      .

----------


## 1

,                :Smilie:    . 
, ,

----------

> .


 ,       .   .       ,    .

----------


## 1

,    "" ?
    .
   ?

----------


## 1

> ,       .   .       ,    .


  -   .
 ?   .. -  
"  -..       .       .      ".
 .

----------

*1*, 
             ,   24  .

----------

> -


   .

----------


## 1

> .


      )    ?
    .   .       .
         . 
       .    .      .

          .   3      . ,  . 
,         ( )  - (,   ..)

    -,          ?

----------

> -,          ?


    .     ,   .

----------


## 1

.
   . 

   ,     ,      ,       ,      ..   ? 
-    ,      .    ,       5       ,   ...   ,      .

----------

> ,       5       ,   ..


        100  -.

----------


## 1

> 100  -.


   ,  .
    . 

,    )
  ,         . 

---

,    ,     ?

----------


## 78

> ,  .
>     . 
> 
> ,    )
>   ,         . 
> 
> ---
> 
> ,    ,     ?


               )
       ,   ,   ,     2 ,      ,   ,       ,    ,    .
    ,      ,          ,      3  

 1     11  1    ,   ,    3   ,        ,

----------


## 78

10       .        ,

----------

> ,    ,     ?


 28   .

----------

> )


        ,    .      ,   ,        , -    .

----------

> 2 ,      ,


,       -10.

----------


## 78

> ,       -10.


       ,          )

----------


## 1

> )
>        ,   ,   ,     2 ,      ,   ,       ,    ,    .
>     ,      ,          ,      3  
> 
>  1     11  1    ,   ,    3   ,        ,


    ,    ? )
        ,  

      -    
     ,      
   -36  10-12 

   .,       .

----------


## 1

-    .
    10  ,        .
    -    .
,      ...  ,  -.
    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## 1

> ,    .      ,   ,        , -    .


        ,        .


      ,    .   ,        .  -    .       ,       :Smilie:    ? , .     . 

     .
"               ,      ".   ,      " "       .                    . 

  ,    -  .

----------


## 78

> -    .
>     10  ,        .
>     -    .
> ,      ...  ,  -.
>     ,


    ,      , ,  ...




> ,    ? )


   ,  ,     .
        ,     .
      5      ,   ,

----------


## 1

>>>      5      ,   ,        

  ?    ?       ?

 -    .
   -,    -.
  .
      .

     ,             .

----------


## 1

, -    ,   
     1500      
   .

         .
  ,  ,

----------


## 78

> >>>      5      ,   ,        
> 
>   ?    ?       ?
> 
>  -    .
>    -,    -.
>   .
>       .
> 
>      ,             .


   : - ,  

-, -     

 11    15 + 1       ,        , : 1   , ,  ,

----------


## 1

5.
        .
    -      ,     .

    185
   . 
     .

 ,

----------


## 78

> 5.
>         .
>     -      ,     .
> 
>     185
>    . 
>      .
> 
>  ,


,  ,     )
    ?        ?

:  11    15    ,   )

----------

54-.            -   . ,                  .     ,    -                       -    .

     /    

          ? 
 ,   ?   ?         ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ...   -36  10-12 
> 
>    .,       .


 2004-       54-.      - . C  100$, , ,     ,  13 .    ,    - .     ,    -  ?         .    10$.    ,     .  .        200$ ))))

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> , -    ,


       .  -  .               .       . ., , , Lite Box,    +    "MSPOS-K".          1500 /,     ,   .            ,    (   ,   ),   500 ./.

----------

!       ?
 .   ,  ,    .   ,  2021.       ,   (  2021.)    "    ,   7.2       ,  2020  ""   ?

----------

> !       ?
>  .   ,  ,    .   ,  2021.       ,   (  2021.)    "    ,   7.2       ,  2020  ""   ?


     -  ,     .

----------

> !       ?
>  .   ,  ,    .   ,  2021.       ,   (  2021.)    "    ,   7.2       ,  2020  ""   ?


    , Frontol Simple +  30         ,  185   3    10 - 50     )
 3    ,   2021       .

     + ,      ,

----------

> , Frontol Simple +  30         ,  185   3    10 - 50     )
>  3    ,   2021       .
> 
>      + ,      ,


  -, -   ,   ,    - -300,1.     ,   , ?

----------

.     4           ,                 EoU              ,              .   .                                          .
P.S.     2018,           .  .....

----------

> .     4           ,                 EoU              ,              .   .                                          .
> P.S.     2018,           .  .....


  4   1 ?
   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

? Aqsi  ,  .      .

----------


## Evotor

> .     4           ,                 EoU              ,              .   .                                          .
> P.S.     2018,           .  .....


! , ,     , , ,

----------

> ? Aqsi  ,  .      .


Aqsi  ,    ,

----------


## lenpeh

.       ,    ,    .   ,          ,          .      .    MSPOS-.

----------

> ! , ,     , , ,


 : #9534      ,   ?
    -   ,        .                    .                     .              .            ,       .     3  4        .

----------

11  + 1     ,     1   =  7000  ,     15 000    ,  ,    3  (((

----------

> : #9534      ,   ?
>     -   ,        .                    .                     .              .            ,       .     3  4        .


8 ------(

----------


## y.ponomarev

Aqsi       .    .      -.
   !!!

----------

> Aqsi       .    .      -.
>    !!!


-  ,   ,   ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

aqsi -  -.
,   ,         .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 11  + 1     ,     1   =  7000  ,     15 000    ,  ,    3  (((


       11 + .?  ,   ,  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,         1)

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,         1)

----------

> 11 + .?  ,   ,  .


   .         ?
  ,   , 99%  , ,

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> .         ?
>   ,   , 99%  , ,


 1 - 7000  /15 000  ?   ?

----------

> 1 - 7000  /15 000  ?   ?


 "-"        " "  -

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> .         ?
>   ,   , 99%  , ,


          .    )
    ,     .
7000   -   " ".
           ,   -  .
, ,          ,   email.

----------


## y.ponomarev

.    .  ,      7000   1 .

----------

: - ,

----------


## tahmail

> 1.       ( ),     .       ,      
> 2.    /c    ,  ,        QR- (,   )
> 3.       ,  . ,  ,


 . 
          . (0000954688056401) .                 .      -     ...   ..       ..    -  ..       ..      ...    ...    ???      100!!!    !!!   -  ..  ..   ????      -   -, , , ..       ....
                    !!!    ...       40 ...  
P/S :           (    )             tahmail@mail.ru

----------

Tahmail     ,      ?

----------


## tahmail

2

----------

> .    )
>     ,     .
> 7000   -   " ".
>            ,   -  .
> , ,          ,   email.


    -  ?   +  ,   .

----------

> 2


   ,  7,3  5  ?

----------

22-23  2018
    -0- 
 -    , , .1
 -    , , .2
 -    , , .3
 250,000  -    

       .
-              250,000  .

     ,          :
1)         .
2)           .

          .

  ,   ,   ,   ?

----------


## 1

.


" "  
"   "

  "  "
 ""     
 " " -  .


" "  .
   ?


  " " 
 .

  -  .

----------

> .
> 
> 
> " "  
> "   "
> 
>   "  "
>  ""     
>  " " -  .
> ...


    ,      )

----------


## 1

-   ,    ?
   .  ...

----------


## 1

,      ?
 5.

 1. 
      ,     ,     .

   ?
   , qr-   .

 2. 
  .
mns@nalog.ru    .
   ? 

       ,    ,     -    ( ),    .
    .

    .
         ?

----------


## 1

...

"       ()                                "",       ;"

     .        ?

---


      "",              ;

   .

----------


## 1

(      ,         ).


  ?    
 4 
 ,  ,

----------


## 1

?  :Smilie:

----------


## 1

.
        " "


   -   (    )

 .

  ,   

        ,  

,

----------

,   ,   ,    ,   ,      ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

.     -

----------


## 1

,        5 ? 
   ,    )

----------

> .     -


        ,      ,    ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

.            .  ,    ?      .

     ,       .
   :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=593786




> ,    ()   (      -       ,      -     ,       ,    "" -   );


         .         ,    , .

----------


## y.ponomarev

:



> ,     - .               ,       .

----------


## 1

,        
  ,   

------

1.   .   -    ?       mns@nalog.ru? 
       . .   ,   . 
    .        " 5"     .
 ?    ?       ?

-----------------------
2.         ,     .
  ?     - ?

------------------------

3.       " ".       2 . 
         ,     -  .   .
  1    " ",        .
  ,    " "     ,     .
   ?            ?
   ,   ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,      ?
>  5.
> 
>  1. 
>       ,     ,     .
> 
>    ?
>    , qr-   .
> 
> ...


    ,     Exist.     .      -.         .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> (      ,         ).
> 
> 
>   ?    
>  4 
>  ,  ,


 -   .

----------


## 1

> -   .


  ,   

        ,     
   - ,   ,

----------


## 1

12   . -
   5-10   .

      - - .


     ...

----------

> 12   . -
>    5-10   .
> 
>       - - .
> 
> 
>      ...

----------


## 1

""     .   .

        .     ,    .

    .
   ,        .

    -   .
    -  .

    .     
    ,   (4 ). 

       2   .

----------

> ""     .   .
> 
>         .     ,    .
> 
>     .
>    ,        .
> 
>     -   .
>     -  .
> ...


       ,     ?
 ,

----------


## 1

.
  .

----------


## 1

,         
       .

   .

----------


## -

,      .  , ,  .,    ,    " ".    ,   . ,         . 
      ,     ,      ,   .. 
  .    .

----------


## 1

> ,      .


   ,    .
   "".

      ,    -,   ""   .




> .    .


   ,  
"  "


   ,   .
 ,   .
   -  ,   .
    ,     ,     .

----------


## -

-  ,         -    . . 
,  .    ,   .  ,   . 
   "."  -  ..   .      .      -          .

----------


## 1

,      ,         .

  ...

,  *  ()  * (      -       ,      -     ,       ,*     "" -  * )

     .
-           ().




> " "
> 109316,  77, ,  ,  42,  9  
>  5047063929  
>  : https://robokassa.ru/

----------


## -

,     "  "? 
       ,         .. 
      .   / (   ) -      . 
    .      - , , , , .  .. -   ,    . 
      -  . 
          ,   -  100% "  "   .

----------


## -

-     ,        2 . -   . 
    ,  -      ?
   -   . ,       .

----------

5,    ,           / ..        ,         .
 . -          ..     .  ,   .

   -   ,     "          ,   "
  "   "   ,          ""       .

----------

> -     ,        2 . -   . 
>     ,  -      ?
>    -   . ,       .


    ,     .

----------

> ,     "  "? 
>        ,         .. 
>       .   / (   ) -      . 
>     .      - , , , , .  .. -   ,    . 
>       -  . 
>           ,   -  100% "  "   .


   ,   ?


     ,           

     ,     ,  ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    , ,   .. 
    ,   ,   ,      .      .

----------


## -

> ,   ?
> 
> 
>      ,           
> 
>      ,     ,  ?


     ,       .      .   ,     .   -     .     ,               (         ). ,     ,  .. 
        ,         ,   ,   .      .   ,     ,    . 
       ,   -      .     ""   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

:



> 11)     ,               ,    ,     .         , , , , ,   ;


 ,      //     .       . 
  "  "   ,    )  ,   ?      ,  ,        /. 
,        ,   .

----------


## -

> :
> 
>  ,      //     .       . 
>   "  "   ,    )  ,   ?      ,  ,        /. 
> ,        ,   .


 ... 
     (  ,     ),  ,        ( .),  ,  . 
  , ,     -      .
 .      ,       , ..         1 .19 . 6 .- ,    ,      .      . 
  3       ,  ,   . 
     ..       ..,    .,      .       .

----------

53 20


  47 99
    , , 
  :
-       ,     , :          ,     ..;
-    ( ,  ),    ;
-        (,     -  );
-     ( )

  47 91
      -  

  :
-  ,        -  , ..   ,        , ,   -,             ,    -   (    ,   -)
       -      
  :
-         ;
-         -  
   :
-     ,   ;
-   -

----------


## y.ponomarev

17    47 91   .
     ,              ,     .    ,      4  .

----------


## 1

"" ("")  " " ?

----------

, -,       ,        .    ,  .   ,      -,           ,      . 4             ,       -   ,                .   .    -    , .   ,        .              ,             ,   . 
           180  . 23         (180), 24    , ,          .    ,       . ,          ,    ..       ,    .   ,       5,   ,     ,     256/. 
        ,    ,      .   ,      .  ,   ,      ,     .   ,  5        ,     1-31 , -   .     24  28 ,     ,  1  31  .        5,      ,    ?    ,       ?         ,    ..        wi-fi,            .?!   ,  ! 
    5   ,         wi-fi,     .   ?      ,       2600,  ,     .  ,            ,    ,        ,   . 
p/s ,      ɻ -  ,      .

----------

:   .  .  Evotor

----------

:

    ,       50   ,   10-15.         -           (   " ",       ,     ),      . (         ). 

          -       . ,   -   ,      ,      .     (  ,     )  3 ,   .

----------

> :
> 
>     ,       50   ,   10-15.         -           (   " ",       ,     ),      . (         ). 
> 
>           -       . ,   -   ,      ,      .     (  ,     )  3 ,   .


   3   ?        ?

----------


## 1

""     .
 ,     .

  .
      .
  10-15   .

 - .  . 

,  .
     -   - 
       .

     -.
     ,  " ".
         "",   . .
   ,      .

----------

> ""     .
>  ,     .
> 
>   .
>       .
>   10-15   .
> 
>  - .  . 
> 
> ...


           ,       ,         ,     1.5    1,1

----------

> 3   ?        ?


,       .       .

----------

> ""     .
>  ,     .


     (    ),      Email,         
          (       )   ?
       !      !   ,    ,     !  
  ,    ???  ,  ,   ,     :Smilie:  " ",  ! 
     !

----------


## y.ponomarev

?        1       -.

----------


## 71

,   ,        ,   ,    ,

----------


## avexoid

,   .     ,     - ,     .     . , ,    1-2 ﻿, . ..,    .  .        ,   ,  .    .  ,    .  -             .

----------

> ,   .     ,     - ,     .     . , ,    1-2 , . ..,    .  .        ,   ,  .    .  ,    .  -             .


   ?
   .
 -   .

----------

!!!     ,    ?!    !!!       ,     ,           !   ,       ,    3  7  ,       !!!

----------


## id233437529

5   .    , -       .   ,   ,     .   ,    .  ,     -      -,  ,  ,   .

----------

PayKeeper.
     -,     - .
...   ,         - ,       .
    ,     .  ,    -      ,     ,     -    ,  ,    4-5   ,      ,    ,  ,      ,         ,       ,     .   ,          ?!               .
 !!       ,         .

----------


## )))

!!!
,   01.07.2019 ,   !        !
    "-"!!!

   ,    ,        !!!
-   ...  !        !!!   -    .... .... !!!

    !

.  ,        "  "

   ,             !!!!

----------


## )))

!     ,   !
 , ,          .
        . ,  ,  .
       ,    !
      !

----------

"   ,    "

        ?

----------


## 34

:   ,   12

----------


## Optimist19

7.2,    ,       .    .      .      .    ,   ,      .

----------

> 7.2,    ,       .    .      .      .    ,   ,      .


,  7,2    ?    ,      ,      ,                (((

----------


## THE_ENGINEER

5  .    ,   ,    ,     ,    + ,      ....   ,    ...
 .            (   ,       -     !!!!!      ) ,       (     )    ,       1D   80.  ..    1 300/    350 /  ..         -   , ..     ()   ,        ,     .. 
           ,              .
     -     (  ),   .

----------

,    , ?    5i.       ?    ,          .        ,    ,, ...     ,    .
 -    /?  ,       ?
 ,      ,        ???     ,    . ,  .
      .    -,  ,  .      ...    ?

----------

"   5  .    ,   ,    ,     ,    + ,      ....   ,    ...
 .            (   ,       -     !!!!!      ) ,       (     )    ,       1D   80.  ..    1 300/   350 /  ..         -   , ..     ()   ,        ,     ..
           ,              .
     -     (  ),   ."




 .    ....    .        ....       .           .

----------

.            (   ,       -     !!!!!      ) ,       (     )    ,       1D   80.,    1 300/,   350 /  ..         -   , ..     ()   ,        ,     .. 
    (     ,       )  500/.
       :     .         ,       .

----------

> :     .         ,       .


,  ,     .      ,           !     1.05 -        .

----------


## 321

> ,  ,     .      ,           !     1.05 -        .

----------

> ,  ,     .      ,           !     1.05 -        .


      ,     . 
      ,       12   25 000 ,            20 000  .               . 
         ,              ,          ,         .        .     ""                .        "",     -          ,      "" .
       ,      .    ,     ""     .
     .

----------


## jumbosic

,     .
      ,    ,   .        01.07.19.
      .
            .
    ,      ,          .       .    - ,     ,     .    ,    "".

  01.07.20  -  .   01.07              ""  6000  .      ,     .  ,   ,    ,  ..   ,    2,       .   ,    ,   .  ,    3 .  10      -  .   ,    - .
       ,  ,   .      .  ,        .      ,     ,        ( ),        .  ,     ,   ,    ,     .      ,       ,       .
,              ,      (  ),      .
       -     .  .
      .

----------

> ,     .
> 
> ,              ,      (  ),


  ,   ?

----------

-     ?
  ,      .
   -     ?

----------


## THE_ENGINEER

-   ?       ?

----------

